# WBSA Saturday Shootout



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

There are a few of us that want to try and get one more in this weekend. The weather is iffy (as usual this fall) but if possible we'll make a go of it.

The same rules will apply except that we will restrict everyone to within 1 mile of the shore of the mainland(don't try to run to the islands). All the other details will remain the same except for the weigh in and that will be in Vermilion at Den's Outpost at midnite (A little closer for the Cleveland guys). Pier fishermen are welcome. 

Please call Den: 888-855-9032, Cranberry: 419-433-3932 or me: 410-552-0099 for further updates if needed.

Marc Hudson


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you guys get out ???............. CATKING


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

We cancelled the tourney but went anyway. It was a reaaly nice night after all the weather man did to try and scare us off.

Matt D had 6 fish when I left another boat had 2 and another 1 when he quit. Unfortunately the only fish we (Spooner) had on broke the line on some line I was hoping would be OK (I should know better) and yes they are always huge when they don't get in the boat. This one truly was a Hawg though. 

Matt got his in 12-15 FOW I think just west of Huron. Maybe he'll chime in with more detil when he gets back to his computer tomorrow. 

My boat will be winterized and then make a trip to the factory later this week or next for some 1st year model hull checks and general go over, so I guess I'm done unless Buck or someone else gets brave during a thaw in the next couple of weeks and invites me along.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It about time you give it up Marc. Glad you had a good time anyway. You and Spooner have a really great Christmas. Looking forward to getting together next year.


----------

